
Why Isn't California Criticized Like Florida on Covid-19? - blinding-streak
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-07-10/why-isn-t-california-criticized-like-florida-on-covid-19
======
eiji
I wonder when and if there will ever be room again for objective reporting in
the US. In many European countries there is still something resembling that,
albeit has gotten worse. I'm familiar with the German model and it comes at a
high price. Every household pays a flat fee of around 20-30$ I think.

Even the "independent" news in the US are far from objective reporting.

What has become of the New York Times in recent years is sad to watch. The
last couple of weeks just finished up a trend. The entire country is
unlearning how to debate, and is descending into tribalism.

------
gnusty_gnurc
It's a disgrace honestly and upends narratives...if California's really had
excellent handling, and _masks work_ : why are the case numbers rising so much
(or rather how does this harmonize with the media narrative)?

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
That would be an excellent question if you had any intention of trying to
answer it. As a rhetorical question, not very useful.

------
JungleGymSam
Democract v. Republican governor. Duh.

